# Passt eine WaKü in dieses Gehäuse ?



## WARLOGH (10. April 2015)

*Passt eine WaKü in dieses Gehäuse ?*

Liebe Hardware-Community,
passt eine WaKü in dieses Gehäuse ? (LC-Power Gaming 971B Infiltrator Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz) Die Wasserkühlung soll für CPU und GPU funktionieren.
Mein System: I7-4770K; 2x R9 290X 4GB; MSI Z87-G43; 32GB Kingston DDR3 1600MHz; Creative Soundblaster Z; 850 Watt Corsair CX Series;
Ich habe noch keine WaKü rausgesucht, also wäre ich zudem auch dankbar für möglichst günstige WaKüs für CPU und GPU.
Wenn ich mich im Thema getäuscht habe, dann verschiebt mich bitte.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (10. April 2015)

*AW: Passt eine WaKü in dieses Gehäuse ?*

Könnte je nach Umfang deiner, sich im Gehäuse befindenen Wasserkühlung, knapp werden.
Wozu den überhaupt sonen Gehäuse bei der Hardware ?!? Sieht ja nicht so aus als müsstest du sparen


----------



## WARLOGH (10. April 2015)

*AW: Passt eine WaKü in dieses Gehäuse ?*

Oh ich muss mehr sparen als du denkst. Hab ich alles von meinem Geburtstag finanziert und auf die WaKü muss ich noch warten.


----------



## moreply (10. April 2015)

*AW: Passt eine WaKü in dieses Gehäuse ?*

Hehe da hat er recht ich versuche seit 2 Tagen ein Gehäuse für ihn zu finden weil ihm keins Gefällt.Immerhin hat er sich schon für die 2 R9 290X entschieden.


----------



## zeeshan002 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Passt eine WaKü in dieses Gehäuse ?*

Wenn du Cases mit 420er Plätzen und gutem Airflow suchst, schau dich bei Thermaltake um. Die kannste mit Radiatoren vollpflastern und sie sind auch weniger restriktiv wie die meisten anderen angeblichen Wakü-freundlichen Cases. Wenn die Mobilität keine Rolle spielt würde ich aber eher gleich auf nen externen Mora setzen.


----------

